# Anthropoid



## jollyjacktar (19 Jun 2016)

Based on the extraordinary true story of Operation Anthropoid, the WWII mission to assassinate SS General Reinhard Heydrich, the main architect behind the Final Solution and the Reich's third in command after Hitler and Himmler. 

The trailer looks good.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4190530/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------

